# Grand Californian - Studio or 1 BR



## JPrisco (Mar 26, 2013)

Planning a first trip to Disneyland in the fall and would like opinions on studio vs 1BR at Disney's Grand Californian.
Is it worth the extra points?
JP


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> Planning a first trip to Disneyland in the fall and would like opinions on studio vs 1BR at Disney's Grand Californian.
> Is it worth the extra points?
> JP



Personally, we prefer the studio forbjustbthe two of us.  We are not in our room much and we don't cook at DL, we just fix a simple breakfast.  Otherwise, we're in a park, out by the pool/hot tub, enjoying the fireplace in the lobby or having a bite to eat.

So for us the studio works well and is way less points.

H


----------



## rhonda (Mar 26, 2013)

I would suppose "_it depends_"?  How many in your traveling party?  How long a visit?  Do you prefer/need the full kitchen or dining area?  Do you see yourselves spending time in the room relaxing or using the jetted tub?  

While we prefer the 1BR units at most DVC locations, we find ourselves making more frequent use of the studio units at VGC to save on points.  

Thoughts on the VGC 1BR units:
* PRO: 2 bathrooms!
* PRO: Dining table with seating for 6, if needed.
* PRO: Jetted tub, in-room laundry
* PRO: King bed.
* PRO: The joy of having living room space separate from the bedroom space.

Thoughts on the VGC Studio:
* PRO: Plenty of storage space.
* PRO: Kitchenette offers the essentials.  We find it also has sufficient space to handle the extra kitchen gear we tote along:  juicer, steamer, electric kettle, etc.
* PRO: Nice patio w/ small table and two chairs.
* PRO: Writing desk with space for laptop, etc.  
* PRO with restriction: Sufficient electrical outlets for recharging our gear ... but I sure wish there were nightstands on _both_ sides of the bed!
* Know before you go: Queen bed -- not a king.

We do quite a bit of food prep and dining in our 'villa.'  The 1BR is much easier to work around ... but with some juggling we are fine in the studio for a few nights when there are only the two of us.


----------



## JPrisco (Mar 26, 2013)

Great info - exactly what I was hoping for.  Thank you both.

There will only be 2 adults.  Since it is our first (and probably only) time to Disneyland, we will probably go to dinner all 3 nights we are there.  We'll have a 1 bedroom next stop, so no laundry is ok.
I hate the queen beds in the studio, but it seems like we should be able to get by.  The savings in points is enough for another trip to Disney World!

Thanks!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 29, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> Great info - exactly what I was hoping for.  Thank you both.
> 
> There will only be 2 adults.  Since it is our first (and probably only) time to Disneyland, we will probably go to dinner all 3 nights we are there.  We'll have a 1 bedroom next stop, so no laundry is ok.
> I hate the queen beds in the studio, but it seems like we should be able to get by.  The savings in points is enough for another trip to Disney World!
> ...



If you are trying to book at the 7 month window, you should be aware that the 1 BR is usually easier to book.  Like you, many others prefer not to use the extra points when a studio will suffice.  -- Suzanne


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 29, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> Planning a first trip to Disneyland in the fall and would like opinions on studio vs 1BR at Disney's Grand Californian.
> Is it worth the extra points?
> JP



When are you going? You are at the 7 month window depending what month you are considering.

I have never been in a studio but they are the first to book. We always book the two bedroom and love it. However, one day when it is just DH and I-we will book a studio for some of our trips. 


Best of luck!


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2013)

Studios are fine for 2 adults.  My guess is you will be too busy to be in the room very much.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 29, 2013)

We always book the Studio (less pts/more mileage) when its just my fiancé and me. When we bring my daughter, we book the 1bd.


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 1, 2013)

I reserved a studio for a week so I could get the 3 days I need.  

Seems like every day the studios sell out before 9am (at the 7 month window).  

Figured I would take the week (which happened to be available one morning) and I will change the reservation to just the 3 nights I need when that booking date is available.

They had 1BRs, but I think the studio will work well enough for the short stay.

Wow, have to be on top of it if you want a studio at VGC.

JP


----------

